

Could the website of the bigfoot hoax have turned millions in AdSense? - Fuca
http://www.timesoftheinternet.com/1173.html
"Any tool with internet access and a rubber mask can now be a millionaire"
======
ig1
No. 800,000 visitors * 2.5 page views = 2,000,000 page views. Not 2 millions
dollars. At $1 CPM that would convert to a measely 2000 dollars.

